# Ten grondslag liggen aan



## Lopes

Hallo allemaal, 

Kan je een zin beginnen met "ten grondslag aan ... lag ..."? Of moet bij deze uitdrukking altijd eerst het onderwerp genoemd worden?

En als dit niet kan, weten jullie dan goede alternatieven waarbij het werkwoord wel aan het begin van de zin kan?


----------



## Grytolle

Moet toch kunnen? Is het voorzetsel niet van (~genitief) of voor ("aan" komt mij heel raar voor)?


----------



## Lopes

Ik vind het zo lelijk aan het begin van de zin. Ik ben wel vrij zeker dat het voorzetsel 'aan' goed is.


----------



## Suehil

Het kan wel, volgens mij, maar ik ben er ook niet zo gek op.  Ik ben wel benieuwd waarom je het onderwerp achteraan wilt hebben?

Ik ben er ook van overtuigd dat 'aan' juist is.


----------



## Lopes

Onderwerp hoeft niet achteraan, werkwoord moet vooraan , dat zou me heel veel moeite schelen bij de vertaling die ik aan het maken ben.


----------



## Suehil

Je bent wel heel cryptisch, zeg!  Met zo weinig informatie kan ik mij er helemaal niets bij voorstellen.


----------



## Lopes

Door de structuur van de zin in de Italiaanse originele tekst, veel bijzinnen ed, zou het me veel werk schelen als ik "ten grondslag aan .." vooraan in de zin kan zetten. Anders moet ik de hele zinsstructuur omgooien, en daar heb ik geen zin in


----------



## AllegroModerato

Lopes said:


> Ik vind het zo lelijk aan het begin van de zin. Ik ben wel vrij zeker dat het voorzetsel 'aan' goed is.



Beide beweringen kloppen

Als je ons een concrete zin geeft, kunnen we alternatieven proberen aan te dragen.


----------



## Joannes

Volgens mij kan je de zin zo beginnen maar misschien staat het inderdaad wat raar.

Mogelijke alternatieve constructies naargelang de exacte inhoud:
*De (achterliggende) idee/gedachte achter ... is dat..
De basis voor ... ligt in ...
Het fundament voor ... is/werd gelegd met ...
Het beginsel waarop ... staat is ...*

En varianten..

Prettig eindejaar iedereen!


----------

